# TT 3.2 DSG Test Drive!!!!!!!



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll be chucking this beauty around tomorrow in the afternoon and my DV camera WILL be running!!!!!!! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

LET'S 'AVE IT!!!!!!!

I'm going to have a lie down now.......


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Been there, done that !  

Enjoy it!

I know you'll be impressed by the DSP. When in sport mode make sure you drive positively (i.e. brake firmly and accelerate firmly) as this gets best results!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I know you'll be impressed by the DSP.


Are you sure you know what you're talking about - DSP? ;D

Moley


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

V6D TT Â Hope it's not a diesel version Â 

Happy motoring. 
Please have your report completed over the week-end and on my desk Monday Morning. Â


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> V6D TT Â Hope it's not a diesel version Â
> 
> Happy motoring.
> Please have your report completed over the week-end and on my desk Monday Morning. Â


.......don't you go and illegally move my digits! ;D .......and the report will be out Saturday eve with mpeg's, thousands of 'em! 

I CAN'T WAIT! I CANT WAIT!.......Oh, I've just pee'ed my pants.......


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> When in sport mode make sure you drive positively (i.e. brake firmly and accelerate firmly) as this gets best results!


.......it's going to get THRASHED!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

I've just forwarded that post to your dealer !!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> I've just forwarded that post to your dealer !!


.......I've told him this already :.......and my Â£31k more than makes up for it apparently!  ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I think you are going to have a nervous breakdown before you get anywhere near the car  Enjoy - you deserve it - you have shown the patience of a saint.
W


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Just had a phone-call from Audi HQ all test drives are cancelled until 12pm monday 4th due insurance problems.Damm


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Dean,

Just make sure you open the door really wide, that way you won't get your smile caught between the A and B pillars 

Can't wait for the MPEGs.

I presume one the the Vid clips will be the first donut in a V6?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......I've just touched a silver TT 3.2 DSG.......and it had red skins!!!!!!! Got to lie down again.......oh, paddles felt awsome!.......


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

> .......don't you go and illegally move my digits! ;D .......and the report will be out Saturday eve with mpeg's, thousands of 'em!
> 
> Sounds like this might be the excuse I need to get Broadband.
> 
> You lucky ******* Dean, I've not seen a sniff of a V6 demonstrator up here yet.


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

Dean, don't get so caught up that you forget to check to see if the quick launch feature is still intact.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......EighTT. I'll be all over it! It will take them 2 days to clean my finger prints off every part of it .......

.......scoTTy, any news on how to set up the Launch Control?


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Dean, if you're not in bed already fast asleep you should be! Remember Xmas Eve when you were a kid; this must be exactly the same. Enjoy the testdrive. I'm looking forward to your (extensive) feedback!

Rrrrrrggghhhh 8)


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

EighTT, isn't smoking illegal now in the States! Â


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

And Dean, full feedback on the _sound_ of the V6  ;D


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

> EighTT, isn't smoking illegal now in the States! Â


Damn near! Actually, I can smoke an infrequent stogie on the patio, but that's about it!


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

> .......scoTTy, any news on how to set up the Launch Control?


I think that you:

1. Put the DSG in sport mode.
2. Turn off ESP.
3. Put your left foot on the brake.
4. Gas pedal to the floor. The RPMs rise to about 3200, the peak of the torque curve.
5. Release the brake for a perfect F1 start!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> I think that you:
> 
> 1. Put the DSG in sport mode.
> 2. Turn off ESP.
> ...


Just tried this out this afternoon - GREAT!!!

VERY impressed with the DSG - changes between gears are instant and soooo smooth that I kept checking the DIS to see that it had actually changed. Steering also somehow feels more responsive and better weighted than on any TT 1.8T I've driven.

Oh and I forgot to mention, THE NOISE IS AWESOME!!! After the test drive with the windows down all the time (very brief as the car only arrived at the dealers last night and is still on trade plates) just soaking up the noise, I felt compelled to put it in neutral and just keep revving it up for the sake of it.

Can't wait for my full test drive in the week - will post a further review then.

Rob


----------



## t2kar (May 14, 2002)

Have just had a test drive of the V6 today at Dovercourt Bristol, just around the block on trade plates, but the sound was great ! Car is silver with blue leather but dosn't have the standard wheels.
Build week 37 for mine. ;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Just tried this out this afternoon - GREAT!!!


Rob, I know your car has outlandish BHP, but how well do you think the 3.2 accelerates compared to a 225?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Just tried this out this afternoon - GREAT!!!


So Rob are you saying this works?

If so then it's the same as commented on in the mags a while back afterall ! :


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......ok, I'm back! Â Just a small note as I need to get my DV footage edited ready for you guys to download (I'm no Steven Speilberg so take it for what it is ).......

One word sums it up.......AWSOME! Â No bullsh*t, it's amazing and I would strongly suggest any standard, non moddified TT 225er's that are dedicated to their cars and not looking to upgrade not to try it!.......I know it's not the same as owning a TT and getting used to it, but I ragged it the same as I did a 225 for a day and got a hell of alot more from this beauty!.......it's an absoute bargain (and I'm a tight git ;D ).......It exceeded ALL my expectations!!! Â The 225 never scared me, but this beast will have to be tamed! 

Back to it and just to note I have exterior footage of it stationary, engine bay, stationary running and IN CAR as the sales guy and myself are driving with full 16bit sound!

Launch control functions (not captured on film sorry  ). Â Saw 2 yesterday, one with 3.2 7 spokes and one with the crosspokes and both sets of wheels made the suspension look worringly high but todays 3.2 was with the RS4 9's (changed from crosspokes at the dealer as they though they looked crap) and they looked the biz, filling the arch just right!.......Wolverine, change your wheels now before you regret it .......


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

> I think that you:
> 
> 1. Put the DSG in sport mode.
> 2. Turn off ESP.
> ...


By which time the annoying little nipple in the XR3i that you wanted to beat away from the lights is in 3rd gear and 60 metres up the road ;D ;D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......my vids finished! Anybody like to host my 23MB file? If so, I can email it to them from work tommorow.......


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Launch control takes no time at all to engage. Traffic light grand prix, here we come!!!

It DOES feel faster than a standard 225, btw


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> It DOES feel faster than a standard 225, btw


.......indeed it does and that's an understatement!.......IMHO


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......ok, just a few more points about yesterdays test drive, but please note that it won't be as technical and concise as scoTTy's! .......

DSG......what a system! Â There was one time where it was in D mode and I pushed it hard out of a corner, foot flat to the floor and it completeley unerved me as the rev counter needle travelled without pause, all the way up to the red line! Â The thing is, that the speedo needle was doing the same and I had to look twice at the DIS to make sure it was still in D and not in manual as there wasn't any sound or indication that it had actually changed through all the gears, it was that smooth! ;D

S Mode.......anybody who runs their DSG in this mode on a daily basis will be waving goodbye to their license or even worse, write the car off all together! Â It is extreme to say the least just as the car mags had suggested. Â Track day only? Â Maybe not  Â As scoTTy has mentioned before, it reacts to how hard and fast you depress the loud pedal and senses your urgency as if it was plugged into the back of your head Matrix style.......UNBELIEVEABLE!!! Â The amount of manual boxes on sports cars will dwindle as a direct result of this technology IMHO within the near future. Â It IS that good.......

Launch Control.......want to scare yourself silly and all those around you? Â Then instigate this puppy in Bristol town centre and hold on tight! Â The car propels you like no other (or seems to) and I've been in them all (well most, well almost). Â Nice addition to the toys at hand and extremely easy and quick to instigate.......

The Paddles.......quality feel as you expect from Audi and a definate movement and muted click to finish the micro-second procedure. Â Perfect deisgn and position. Â Changing gear succesfully and with ease half way through a corner will change the way you drive forever. Â I really enjoyed using the paddles to propel the car and it also let me bounce it off the red line without automatically changing up.......a sheer joy in use.......

THE SOUND.......no doubt, one of the biggest noticeable differences between 3.2 and 1.8T. Â It rock's! Â At idle you get just a hint, but hit the loud pedal and you get a rapsody of burrble all round. Â VERY impressive......On full chat it gives BIG grin factor.......

To sum up, it's all they said it would be and more. Â If you're a believer don't hesitate and get yourself behind the wheel (and paddles), if you aren't a believer, then don't step anywhere near it as it will be impossible to deny.......

WHAT A PACKAGE!!!!!!! Â Thank you Mr. Audi.......


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......ok, I've just uploaded a smaller version of the vid to my TTV6 Yahoo Group, it's in 4 parts zip. Follow the link:

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/TTV6/

.......it's in the "files" section.......hope it's ok?


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

What did you think of the suspension? Did it feel much different than that of a stock 225?


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Saw 2 yesterday, one with 3.2 7 spokes and one with the crosspokes and both sets of wheels made the suspension look worringly high but todays 3.2 was with the RS4 9's (changed from crosspokes at the dealer as they thought they looked crap) and they looked the biz, filling the arch just right!.......Wolverine, change your wheels now before you regret it .......


Dean, if both sets of wheels are 18", then I can't see how the RS4 9's can fill the wheel arch any more than the 7 spokers (provided the suspension setting remains the same) ??? Is it perhaps and optical illusion brought on by too much sun and DSG revving 3.2 V6 frenzy 8) ;D

I'm currently driving a non-lowered 225 with 17" 6-spokes and to be honest I'm not really bothered by the fact that it's not a low-rider  I'll stick with the 7-spokers 

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Dean, just read your (more detailed) follow-up report and it's got me twitching to have a go. I'lll be on to my dealer this morning to see if he has a 3.2 for me to try ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

So I guess Iâ€™m another one of the lucky buggers that got to drive a 3.2 on Saturday, and wow what a car!

So what what do I think about the changes, and whatâ€™s it like to drive? I'm not totally convinced about the two or three minor cosmetic changesâ€¦nothing major, and nothing jaw dropping in the flesh, so no more about them here.

Under the skin thereâ€™s obviously the new engine, gearbox, plus some tweaks to the suspension and upgraded brakes. The steering was noticeably lighter than on my 225, and coupled with the auto box made for a much more relaxing drive around town.

Personally Iâ€™ve never really found any problem with the existing brakes, and in my quick run up the road I didnâ€™t notice any difference with the new ones. So IMHO evens for the brakes, and â€˜plus oneâ€™ for the suspension mods.

As Dean and others have said the engine is great and coupled with the DSG box gives power in a seamless & perfect manner. You donâ€™t need a revcounter in this car, â€˜cos it simply changes up & down at the right time without any driver input. Forget the stupid levers on the steering wheel, when youâ€™ve got your foot to the floor the car changes at max revs, and when youâ€™re pottering around town it changes just when you start to think â€˜Where are those gear change buttons? Itâ€™s time for another gear.â€™ You really donâ€™t need to override the auto settings, and apart from looking flash in the showroom, thereâ€™s no real purpose for the steering wheel mounted levers. Perhaps those who have been brought up on PS2's & Xboxes will appreciate them more than me.

The best bit though is the lovely growl emitting from the twin exhausts. A â€˜Vâ€™ angle engine at tick over is just one of those things that makes your heart pump faster. Think somewhere between the â€˜Potato Potato Potatoâ€™ of a Harleyâ€™s V twin and the crisp rumble of just about any Aston Martin and you have the wonderful 3.2TT. I could have stood for an age just listening to it, and making my way through the crowded dealerâ€™s forecourt, threading past the assembled ranks of jealous onlookers was a fantastic experience. Probably the biggest drawback of the DSG â€˜box though is that you canâ€™t just dip the clutch and give the engine a blip so as to frighten old ladies and churchgoers at pedestrian crossings. Such a shame, that after spending 30K you have to miss out on one of lifeâ€™s great pleasures.

On the open road the car is much like any other TT, a bit faster than a standard 225, and maybe a touch slower that a tuned one in a drag race. The broad power band of the larger capacity engine and the ace DSG box makes for a much easier drive though, and overall progress is probably quicker than in a tuned car. Not much quicker though, and in reality unless you live in the middle of nowhere, progress around our crowded roads is really dictated by traffic conditions and not vehicle performance, so although better and easily worth Â£3k over a new 225, in my circumstances the extra performance is not worth the Â£10k it would take to swap my two year old 225TTC for a 3.2.

Weather or not one wants an â€˜easierâ€™ drive from a sports car is pretty subjective though. Think Honda NSX over Porker & Ferrari and do you see where Iâ€™m coming from? A bit like watching F1 these days, it LOOKS so easy with traction control ensuring that the cars are almost always pointing in the right direction. The DSG is certainly a great toy, but thereâ€™s the danger that it starts to take away some of the rawness of a sports car. Horses for courses I suppose, and if you spend any reasonable amount of time in built up areas going slowly, then the DSG is, like any auto box, much better than a manual car.

We all know that for less money there are faster & more practical cars than the TT, but people want one because of the look and what it says about them. Owning a TT is all about form over function, it tells the world at large that you're the sort of person who would rather spend a weekend in Barcelona than a fortnight in Benidorm, and so it is that I have to say that itâ€™s the sound of the V6 that is by far and away the best improvement on this new car.

When you tell someone you have a TT, they donâ€™t say â€˜Sensible choice..isnâ€™t that the car with the clever Haldex 4-wheel drive system that automatically transfers power to the rear wheels in low grip situationsâ€™. In the same way when you tell someone you have a 3.2 they wonâ€™t say â€™Oh yeah, thatâ€™s the one with the DSG gearbox, two automatic clutches, three gearbox main shafts, 251.6 bhp, blah blah blahâ€™, but trust me, they will say â€˜Oh yeah, thatâ€™s the one that makes a glorious sound, isnâ€™t it?â€™


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

I always struggle with the prospect of a weekend in Barcelona. After all, you could get a fortnight in Benidorm for that sort of money


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

So which dealers have them? ???
As mentioned I've got Â£1K down on one, subject to test drive with Executive Audi. They weren't owning up to one on Friday "but I'll be called as soon as they do".
LOL, I've never ever recieved a call from them, can;t see them strating now :


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> ...easily worth Â£3k over a new 225


Even better since the difference is Â£1600  ;D

Very nice review, by the way. Balanced and objective


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Very nice review, by the way. Â Balanced and objective


.......yep, unlike mine, sorry guys, couldn't refrain! 

Wolverine,as far as the wheels go, it's just the difference in design which makes the difference. It's just the wider flater spokes and less air between them which makes them look smaller than 18". It's how I felt when I first saw them and in real life they look worse, sorry mate! The car just looks jacked up because of it. So much so, the dealer had already substituted them for the 9 spokes just after the car arrived.......

I'm sure you'll love 'em as you are already in the mindset and as long as your happy, I'm happy  ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I also got a much too short spin on Sat Morning at SKF Stockport, thanks to my contact there for arranging, (he reads the forum) and am still in two minds, I have arranged for a longer session when the car gets registered.

My first impression was the car look v.high and the 7 spokes look too industrial, heavy set chunky spokes, and the rims look think, almost over-engineered.

But I was mainly interested in the NOISE and the trick DSG.

Drove away in D mode, but soom flicked in into DSG and PADDLED away down the motorway slip road, GRIN CITY ;D foot to the floor and instant change, hardly noticeable apart from the speedo racing away.

My only complaint with the car was the sequential option using the gearstick, IMHO it goes the wrong way, forwards for change up and back for down, maybe its my Motorbike / Touring / Rally cars / XBOX / PS2 influence but it just felt wrong, I would much prefer pull back for up and slam it forwards for down. But maybe it's fly by wire, and could be changed, someone will MOD it no doubt. And an autoblip on change down would be nice.

Ian.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> I'm sure you'll love 'em as you are already in the mindset and as long as your happy, I'm happy  ;D


I'm just going to go with it ;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Dean, have you seen that whirlypig has offered to host your vid?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1059932346


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Wolverine, you can download a slightly shorter version on my TTV6 Yahoo Group, have you seen this post? You're probably right about the rims as changing at this stage may just add 4 weeks to your Build Week! Don't worry as mine will be up for grabs if I can source a Titan set


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

Dean

Have just applied for membership to your Yahoo group so that I can download your video clip.

I guess you are the moderator for this group so do you think you could accept me quickly so that I can see the video. Have been checking since your first post and can't wait any longer to see the footage!!

Thanks

gm2002


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> And an autoblip on change down would be nice.


It does in Sport mode 

I too queried the up/down on the shift but at the end of the day who is really gonna use it?

p.s. I still can't get the vid.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Forget the stupid levers on the steering wheel,.......thereâ€™s no real purpose for the steering wheel mounted levers. Perhaps those who have been brought up on PS2's & Xboxes will appreciate them more than me........Probably the biggest drawback of the DSG â€˜box though is that you canâ€™t just dip the clutch and give the engine a blip so as to frighten old ladies and churchgoers at pedestrian crossings. Such a shame, that after spending 30K you have to miss out on one of lifeâ€™s great pleasures.


.......levers? Love 'em, so I guess you're right  ;D As far as the reving whilst stationary, well I was doing it ALOT! Not sure if I was in N or D but definately achieveable .......


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Dean,

still getting drivel about unable to open this website when I go onto V6 yahoo forum...can u help...tried your other solution hence this mail ! :'(


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dean - Yahoo files are still unavailable. I can host both the small vid and large version if you wish. Send me an IM if u are interested.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Had a drive this morning - great engine and I was quite impressed with the gear box - BUT, I'll keep my 225 thanks! Didn't like the rear spoiler and cheap looking valance at the back either. OK, I'm being fussy!

Why oh why can they not mate this engine to a manual gear box? Drive a R32 Golf and you'll see what I mean! I'm a bit gutted as I thought I'd like it and order one. I guess you'd get used to it - I just wish Audi would give us customers the choice of how we like to change gear... pedals, I'd prefer to keep mine on THE FLOOR!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

That was a really good report ChasTT. I have (like a lot of other people on here I guess) pondered about going for the 3.2 but I am having a lot of problems justifying probably about another Â£15,000 for a new car which will give me:

1) A new car
2) A great sound
3) A DSG gearbox

over and above what I have at the moment.

Performance maybe about the same as my existing TTR, wont know untill I've tried one (a 3.2 TTR that is so a couple of months to wait at least). I think once I've tried one then I think that will make my mind up for me.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Why oh why can they not mate this engine to a manual gear box?


I take it you didn't read the review I did a couple of weeks ago. It's here

In a nutshell it doesn't look like they can get the 3.2 and anything other than the DSG gearbox to fit in the engine bay of the TT. The 13cm (IIRC) difference in the floorpan makes the crucial difference.

p.s. Graham - a chipped car is definately faster than a 3.2 so don't worry about it.  However a 3.2 will always be on the power in the right gear without any breaks in power delivery. I think it'll be a fast B road car regardless of the sprint figures that get published.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

some great reviews thx guys.
Wonder who'll be the first to add DSG to a chipped 225? ;D
(torque permitting)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Dean - Yahoo files are still unavailable. I can host both the small vid and large version if you wish. Send me an IM if u are interested.


.......did you get it? Any probs with hosting?

Anybody who is having probs with the Yahoo Group (I think it's swampped and maybe there's a limit to instantaneous downloads?) please send me a valid email address that will except a 17MB file and I'll send it out of the goodness of my heart! ;D


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

Dean, I believe one gentleman had offered to host the video. Might I suggest considering taking him up on his offer, if practical. Apparently, Yahoo just isn't going to work, for whatever reason.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Dean, I believe one gentleman had offered to host the video. Â Might I suggest considering taking him up on his offer, if practical. Â Apparently, Yahoo just isn't going to work, for whatever reason.


.......did you actually read my last post? 

I've sent the file to numerous peeps today for hosting but no one has posted a web page? If you'd like me to email you the file direct then IM me.......blah, blah, blah.......you know the rest :


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Dean, I've emailed you at your yahoo address. If you can get the file to me I can host it (I promise!)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

17M is fairly large to host for some people - if several users were to all host it then the bandwidth usage for their ISP wouldn't be too high.
I'm trying to talk Jae into hosting it here, but apparently we're already close to the bandwidth limit for today 

Have you tried ZIPing it up, or converting it to 2 seperate parts? maybe hosting it in 2 seperate Geocities accounts??


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......thanks Kevin. It is a zip file which is around 17MB zipped with about 7 minutes of footage. The original vid was around 18mins before the battery run out! DOH! 

It's probably not worth the fuss it may have created, especially after I butchered it!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ok sports fans here's the link to the download which one of our kind friends has hosted for us . Â You know who you are.......

http://homepage.mac.com/tscales/.Public/TT 3.2 DSG SHORT 02_08_03.wmv

Just copy and paste the link into windows explorer.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

> ok sports fans here's the link to the download which one of our kind friends has hosted for us . Â You know who you are.......
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/tscales/.Public/TT3.2_SHORT.wmv
> 
> Just copy and paste the link into windows explorer.......


Dean you can't have spaces in the file name or the url won't work.

I've renamed the file so you should be able to get it now at:

http://homepage.mac.com/tscales/.Public/TT3.2_SHORT.wmv

BTW, it seems you need the latest windows player codecs to play it, so mac users (like the person hosting the bl**dy file!) can't view it - any chance of someone re-encoding it to something else once thay have downloaded it?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Heheh, the first part of yer vid was almost pornographic Dean. Zooming in on the nekkid engine etc.Â :-[ 

Excelllent back seat vid camera handling from Bethan. Â 

I bet you can't wait. Â ;D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......cheers! My wife did an ace job and she's 6 foot!!! Well, for better or for worse and all that 

I definately can't wait and what the video missed was the launch and me using solely the paddles, but let's hope mine will arrive before they become a distant memory!

It is truly a wonderful addition to the TT family.......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Alternative place to get test drive video.

Two Options -

One - Download whole 16mb file

or

Two - Download 12 1.44mb chunks and unpack using WinRar - www.rarlabs.com

www.saintt.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Dean you can't have spaces in the file name or the url won't work.
> 
> I've renamed the file so you should be able to get it now at:
> 
> ...


Oh my God, it was you Dean!! I was the bloke who pulled up in the Imola S3 that asked if you were going to buy one - in fact, you can see me (briefly) 1:39 into the vid.

The sales people had you down as a timewaster, as you apparently told them you were thinking of buying one yet spent ages videoing and taking pictures. Why didn't you tell them you have one ordered? Is it because you've ordered it from somewhere other than Dovercourt? I ordered mine from there and they were most obliging, letting me go out and drive it again today as well as straight after you on Saturday, once I'd gone and picked up Gemma. When I asked you if you were going to get one, you did say 'oh yes', which made me wonder why you then left without signing on the line. I'm confused :-/

BTW, in my latest test drive, 'sport mode' rocks and I reckon it would be faster than manual/paddle mode launch control. lapTTop is right in that whilst launch control is quick to select, it hesitates after taking left foot off the brake before firing up the road, by which time someone in the same car in sport mode would have been 50 yards up the road. The best bit is the automatic downchanges, when it blips the throttle in between gear - magic!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......nice to meet you B3VES  Â I was an undercover agent for the TT Forum and all the 3.2'ers out there 

If I had told them I had one ordered they would not have let me touched the car, guaranteed. Â I blame Audi UK of course, for not getting a demo to more dealers in the country   ;D

As far as a timewaster, well I would have ordered with them if they didn't have such a bad rep with customer service, I really do hope you have more luck than most! Â My 3.2 has been ordered from day numero uno......obviously I would be grateful if you keep this knowledge to yourself as I could go back there in 2006 to test the next version? Â ;D ;D ;D

Cheers m8 and it was nice to meet you and your partner. Â We'll catch up properly next time when I'm not in stealth mode and compare notes!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> .......nice to meet you B3VES  Â I was an undercover agent for the TT Forum and all the 3.2'ers out there
> 
> If I had told them I had one ordered they would not have let me touched the car, guaranteed. Â I blame Audi UK of course, for not getting a demo to more dealers in the country   ;D
> 
> ...


Nice to 'meet' you too. I bought my roadster from Dovercourt in March 2000 and to be fair the service has improved greatly - right now I can't fault them.

Where have you ordered yours from then?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......I'm glad they have sorted themselves out.

My 3.2 has been ordered with Sinclair. Â It's a great Audi Center without the Ford Salesman attitude. Â Highly recommended.......

Dovercourt does seem to have a very good set up, nice showroom and plenty of stock, but I was put off by a few peeps bad mouthing them at the back end of last year and when I visited the showroom around the same time (trying to get a good price and order a TTC225), I got lumbered with a salesman which must have stepped straight off the Ford second hand sales forecourt! Â Bad luck I guess, well for them as they missed out on my Â£31k  ;D

The guy who took me out on Saturday was excellent, I must say and also a few others who I spoke to outside, but the Bristolian wideboy geezer was still lurking in the wings, nevermind, I must have got an unlucky first strike.......

Hopefully, when we eventually get our cars we can meet up, or have some sort of South Western "mini meet"!!!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Dean,

Great video - just looked at it for the 2nd time with Bunny - and we're hooked - it's our next car for sure. The sound is just awesome.

Many thanks for doing this ;D

Moley


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......no probs and thanks for the positive feedback! ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Well I got the sound OK but no pics, can somebody convert to Quicktime for Mac? Pwease!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

> Well I got the sound OK but no pics, can somebody convert to Quicktime for Mac? Pwease!


Seconded. I'm hosting the damn thing and I still can't watch it! If someone who has it is able to re-encoded it please do. avi, mov, mpg, would be all be fine, a nice divx copy would be especially good - in fact anything apart from the recent wmv codec it currently is (an older one would be fine).

Please, please, please


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......RealOne Player can play it as well as Windows Media? Have you downloaded the latest update?....... ???


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

For those of you struggling (and I haven't tried to download, but have experienced a similar problem before), you need this:-

http://download.divx.com/divx/DivX505Bundle.exe

I think!

There is no need to install the player, you only need the piece which is known as the "codec". Once installed you may need to reboot, but should be able to play the file.

Peter


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing it when I get back home tonight (haven't got the right codec to watch it at work)


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

> .......RealOne Player can play it as well as Windows Media? Â Have you downloaded the latest update?....... ???


Sorry, to make it clear this for playing on a mac. I can play pretty much anything apart from the latest Windows media player codecs which are not available yet for the mac os.

CH_Peter, that link is for the divx codec (for Windows). If it was encoded with divx there wouldn't be a problem as I can play them!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

http://download.divx.com/divx/mac/DivX507Installer.sit

Here's the mac version... don't know if this will help. Certainly, being able to not see the vid is a known Windows problem to me, solved with this codec. Not much Mac experience I'm afraid - although I used to have an Amiga - got any problems with one of those?!

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

> http://download.divx.com/divx/mac/DivX507Installer.sit
> 
> Here's the mac version... don't know if this will help. Certainly, being able to not see the vid is a known Windows problem to me, solved with this codec. Not much Mac experience I'm afraid - although I used to have an Amiga - got any problems with one of those?!
> 
> Pete


I have the mac divx codecs and can play most divx files fine but not if the file format is .wmv. To play divx encoded files they have to be .avi or .mpg files.

PS. I used to have an Amiga, what a pity you weren't around to help me then!


----------

